# Jewlery Amoire



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*The Plan - definately not SU*

Well its getting mighty close to Christmas and I have one big project left . . . a jewelry armoire for DW.

I started by planing down a bunch of 15\16 Poplar to 3/4". I'm not really sure if I have enough, but if I don't I can run to Home Depot and pick up some D4S. I have to joint the boards before using, but that will be another day.

Last night I developed the plan for the project. This is how I plan most of my projects: grab a piece of paper and a pen or pencil, sit down at the kitchen table with a cup of tea and start sketching.

Once I get the below built . . . then I will continue with the plan. Or maybe not . . . I might just wing it.


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *The Plan - definately not SU*
> 
> Well its getting mighty close to Christmas and I have one big project left . . . a jewelry armoire for DW.
> 
> ...


My Mom and Dad always did their projects with this type of plan, and it worked for them for 40+ years. One day Jenn handed a similar plan and I thought "The wheel continues to turn". I hope she keeps giving them to me for at least another 40 years! I wish you success with your project!


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *The Plan - definately not SU*
> 
> Well its getting mighty close to Christmas and I have one big project left . . . a jewelry armoire for DW.
> 
> ...


Nice looking plan.


----------



## TNWoodwright (Jan 19, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *The Plan - definately not SU*
> 
> Well its getting mighty close to Christmas and I have one big project left . . . a jewelry armoire for DW.
> 
> ...


OK Great Box! And If you don't hate me. You have inspired me for something I have been thinking about. A new roll around tool box for my galoot stuff. Planes and saws can be hung on the sides inside the doors gand the rest in the drawers with the top being used as a aux stand or other wise. Maybe with some dog holes just in case. Should be interesting


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Jointing - Video*

I decided to video blog this section. After I did the jointing and did a few calculations I realized that I need more wood. I think I'm going to pick some D4S at Home Depot as planing and jointing takes a fair amount of time.

There is no sound the first 10-15 seconds . . . so don't turn your volume up REALLY high. Just be patient.


----------



## Dadzor (Nov 10, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *Jointing - Video*
> 
> I decided to video blog this section. After I did the jointing and did a few calculations I realized that I need more wood. I think I'm going to pick some D4S at Home Depot as planing and jointing takes a fair amount of time.
> 
> There is no sound the first 10-15 seconds . . . so don't turn your volume up REALLY high. Just be patient.


Nice trick using the binder dividers for shims to remove material. Da wife and I went through our three kids' rooms cleaning this past week. They have all moved out on their own and we shoveled out their leavings. Can you say, Empty Nest? Anyway, my pack-rat kids left behind lots of junk, including binders , each containing several of those dividers. Never occurred to me they would be good for any woodworking purpose.

Great job of of jointing, BTW. I, too, have no jointer, so I am relying on my router as well. Thanks for sharing.

Ps. Was that Foghorn Leghorn I heard in the background?

Merry Christmas from me and mine to you and yours.

Matt


----------



## Chrmakr (Feb 9, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *Jointing - Video*
> 
> I decided to video blog this section. After I did the jointing and did a few calculations I realized that I need more wood. I think I'm going to pick some D4S at Home Depot as planing and jointing takes a fair amount of time.
> 
> There is no sound the first 10-15 seconds . . . so don't turn your volume up REALLY high. Just be patient.


Zuki,
Nice work on the video. Very informative and a good technique for those who don't have a jointer to clean up their edges. Looking forward to watching your progress.

Merry Christmas to you and your family…Doug


----------



## beatlefan (Dec 1, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *Jointing - Video*
> 
> I decided to video blog this section. After I did the jointing and did a few calculations I realized that I need more wood. I think I'm going to pick some D4S at Home Depot as planing and jointing takes a fair amount of time.
> 
> There is no sound the first 10-15 seconds . . . so don't turn your volume up REALLY high. Just be patient.


Nice video-great tip-and the rooster was good too-LOL
Merry Christmas Zuki !!!


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Jointing - Video*
> 
> I decided to video blog this section. After I did the jointing and did a few calculations I realized that I need more wood. I think I'm going to pick some D4S at Home Depot as planing and jointing takes a fair amount of time.
> 
> There is no sound the first 10-15 seconds . . . so don't turn your volume up REALLY high. Just be patient.


Tks guys. This video thing is relatively new to me. It takes a wee bit of time editing and the outtakes are more frustrating than funny . . . but I like it.

As you can probably guess it can take several passes to achieve a clean edge. One of the boards I could not fully joint as the last several inches had a gouge taken out of the wood. That's ok as I have to cut the first and last couple of inches off the board to get rid of the snipe from the planer.

LOL . . . Foghorn. Actually it sounded like Chicklet. We have 6 pet roosters. You can see Chicklet here in his debut on LumberJocks - http://lumberjocks.com/Zuki/blog/14168.

And right back at you with the Merry Christmases.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Jointing - Video*
> 
> I decided to video blog this section. After I did the jointing and did a few calculations I realized that I need more wood. I think I'm going to pick some D4S at Home Depot as planing and jointing takes a fair amount of time.
> 
> There is no sound the first 10-15 seconds . . . so don't turn your volume up REALLY high. Just be patient.


I always joint with my small little benchtop model, but I am planning on upgrading to better one.


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *Jointing - Video*
> 
> I decided to video blog this section. After I did the jointing and did a few calculations I realized that I need more wood. I think I'm going to pick some D4S at Home Depot as planing and jointing takes a fair amount of time.
> 
> There is no sound the first 10-15 seconds . . . so don't turn your volume up REALLY high. Just be patient.


thx for the video….helps me out considering i dont have a jointer


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Making Panels*

Yesterday I went to Home Depot to pick up some poplar ready for building. Wow . . . was it ever expensive. A 5" x 8' board ¾" thick was $18.00 . . . that's about $6.00 bf. I also picked up some ¼" board for the drawer bottoms.

This was the end result of today's work










This is how I did it.


----------



## HokieMojo (Mar 11, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Making Panels*
> 
> Yesterday I went to Home Depot to pick up some poplar ready for building. Wow . . . was it ever expensive. A 5" x 8' board ¾" thick was $18.00 . . . that's about $6.00 bf. I also picked up some ¼" board for the drawer bottoms.
> 
> ...


great video. very good production value IMHO.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Making Panels*
> 
> Yesterday I went to Home Depot to pick up some poplar ready for building. Wow . . . was it ever expensive. A 5" x 8' board ¾" thick was $18.00 . . . that's about $6.00 bf. I also picked up some ¼" board for the drawer bottoms.
> 
> ...


Great Video, keep up the good work.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Assembly*

I spent the last couple of days taking additional measurements, cutting boards and assembling the main section of the amoire. I am using 1 1/4" countersunk gyprock screws for the construction.

I have two videos . . . but they are still in the editing stage. However here are a few pics.

*Videos coming soon !!*


----------



## Chip (Mar 13, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I spent the last couple of days taking additional measurements, cutting boards and assembling the main section of the amoire. I am using 1 1/4" countersunk gyprock screws for the construction.
> 
> ...


This is really coming along Zuki. Everything is so clean and tight. Very exciting to watch. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## spud72 (Oct 31, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I spent the last couple of days taking additional measurements, cutting boards and assembling the main section of the amoire. I am using 1 1/4" countersunk gyprock screws for the construction.
> 
> ...


Looking good!

Have a Merry Christmas

Guy


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I spent the last couple of days taking additional measurements, cutting boards and assembling the main section of the amoire. I am using 1 1/4" countersunk gyprock screws for the construction.
> 
> ...


Since taking this picture there has been a last minute design modification . . . doh. I just loooooove when that happens.

My client (DW) does not want two 7" drawers, two 5" drawers and four 3" drawers.

She now wants three 7" and five 3 5/8" drawers. Sooooooo . . . I have to rejig the bracing. No biggie.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Assembly*
> 
> I spent the last couple of days taking additional measurements, cutting boards and assembling the main section of the amoire. I am using 1 1/4" countersunk gyprock screws for the construction.
> 
> ...


That looks good.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Assembly - Prequel #1*

Hey All . . .

Here is the first of two videos regarding the assembly.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Assembly - Prequel #1*
> 
> Hey All . . .
> 
> Here is the first of two videos regarding the assembly.


Nice video.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Assembly - Prequel #2*

Here is the second assembly video.

Next its on to the drawers.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Assembly - Prequel #2*
> 
> Here is the second assembly video.
> 
> Next its on to the drawers.


It looks good.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Drawer Assembly - Part 1*

How is it that something so simple can cause so much grief?

I had it all worked out in my head and everything was going fine until I made one stupid mistake . . . actually I made the same mistake 16 times. I was not happy when I discovered what I did . . . actually DW saw it first and I'm glad she did as I would have had to do a whole lot of deconstruction to fix the errors if she was not there to pick up on it. Watch the video.

Its all fine now.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Drawer Assembly - Part 1*
> 
> How is it that something so simple can cause so much grief?
> 
> ...


As woodworkers you got to learn to fix your errors.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Sliders & Drawer Bottoms*

Hey all . . .

Did a little more work on the amoire. Drawer sliders and drawer bottoms.

Please take a look at the video . . . oh and there is an outtake at the end that I found funny.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Zuki said:


> *Sliders & Drawer Bottoms*
> 
> Hey all . . .
> 
> ...


Nice video.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Sliders & Drawer Bottoms*
> 
> Hey all . . .
> 
> ...


Good progress. Are you going to glue up the bottom panels, or leave them separate like that?


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Drawers Installed - Finally*

Well I finally have the drawers installed. There is no hardware, and they are a little "un-smooth" in their operation, but they are built and they do work. I have some fine tuning to do . . . but that will happen later.

Cheers !


----------



## nurvreck (Jul 16, 2010)

Zuki said:


> *Drawers Installed - Finally*
> 
> Well I finally have the drawers installed. There is no hardware, and they are a little "un-smooth" in their operation, but they are built and they do work. I have some fine tuning to do . . . but that will happen later.
> 
> Cheers !


Looks like things are coming along well. Great job, can't wait for the finished product


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Doors and Piano Hinge*

With this installment I completed the doors for the side of the cabinet, installed the piano hinges, plugged a bunch of holes and did some sanding.


----------



## dlmckirdy (Oct 27, 2009)

Zuki said:


> *Doors and Piano Hinge*
> 
> With this installment I completed the doors for the side of the cabinet, installed the piano hinges, plugged a bunch of holes and did some sanding.


The plugs Kreg supplies are a slightly looser fit, not requiring hammering, so that the ends don't smash. They do, however, have a unique angle on the end that goes into the hole, which I have alway had to cut off to fit properly. Their plugs are meant to be just proud of the surface so that they can be sanded flush. I believe the paintable plugs are basswood.

I recently had the opportunity to inspect a local cabinetmaker's cabinets prior to installation. He used drywall screw instead of the pocket hole screws, and about 20% of them were twisted off in the hole. I would suggest using only Kreg or McFeely's pocket hole screws, as they are heat treated for the torsional properties required in this application.

I have been following your progress, and have learned a thing or two.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Doors and Piano Hinge*
> 
> With this installment I completed the doors for the side of the cabinet, installed the piano hinges, plugged a bunch of holes and did some sanding.


I did notice a slight angle to the "flat" end of the plug, but I only noticed it when watching the video. 

I have never though of the drywall screws twisting off. I may have installed 8 sheet of drywall in my life . . . but I do remember a couple of the screws twisting off or cracking. I have never had them twist off in a project . . . maybe because I mostly use spruce or poplar and not hardwood like oak or maple. Or it could be luck. I do find that the phillips head does "spin out" from time to time when the screw really grabs.

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Back at it - Making the top*

Hey all . . .

I finally got back at DW's Christmas Gift/Anniversary Gift/Birthday Gift.

I'm hoping that I will get it completed before it also becomes a Easter Gift. LOL

Comments welcome.

Enjoy . . .


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *Back at it - Making the top*
> 
> Hey all . . .
> 
> ...


Very nice work. I really like the videos … keep doing them.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*Skirting*

You know that great feeling that you get when you are coming to the end of a project and you can pretty well see the finish line? Well I have that feeling after today. Take a look.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

*The Finale - Hardware & Beading*

Here is the last video for this project where I installed the hardware and triple beading.

I'm going to post some nicer pictures of the unit shortly.


----------



## Russel (Aug 13, 2007)

Zuki said:


> *The Finale - Hardware & Beading*
> 
> Here is the last video for this project where I installed the hardware and triple beading.
> 
> I'm going to post some nicer pictures of the unit shortly.


You're hopes have been realized. I like it. (That would be in response to you saying "I hope you like it").

A very attractive unit, and a slick series of videos.


----------

